# Seaview Resort - Galloway, NJ



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I am going to a time share there in a couple of weeks. When we bought it, I was a big golfer but am much more into cycling now.

I have heard that there are great places to ride but looking at a map, really can't see it. 

Anyone bike down there? Any suggestions? I'll be there for a week and would like to get some rides in.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I was at a business retreat there a few years ago, and not being a golfer, I brought my bike. Went out for about 60 miles. Headed north-west into the area around Batso. Most roads were flat long straight stretches. Not my idea of a good road biking area, but I brought my fixie so I was able to get in a good work-out. Plus, it killed the afternoon, and got me out of having to suffer through a round of golf with my co-workers. 

If you want to do some leisurely riding, drive to Ocean City and cruise through some of the beach towns, but expect lots of traffic.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks. I really want to try and ride straight from the resort but in one direction it's the Parkway and the other it's AC slums. 

Might take the hybrid if I can't fin good road routes. At least that would be better for cruising the boards with the kids. 

I've done OC on the MS ride a couple of times and will again this fall. I do wish the time share was there. 

Oh well maybe I end up getting a tee time.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a house on LBI and ride that area frequently on weekends. Ive gotten bored riding LBI from one end to the other every Sat and Sun (so I've been leaving the island a lot lately) but if you haven't been, a ride from Galloway to Barnegat Light and back might be interesting. Or go to Tuckerton Seaport, or the end of Great Bay Road in Tuckerton and look at Atlantic City from across the bay. There's plenty of county roads that head to the water besides the Parkway.

Ray


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> I have a house on LBI and ride that area frequently on weekends. Ive gotten bored riding LBI from one end to the other every Sat and Sun (so I've been leaving the island a lot lately) but if you haven't been, a ride from Galloway to Barnegat Light and back might be interesting. Or go to Tuckerton Seaport, or the end of Great Bay Road in Tuckerton and look at Atlantic City from across the bay. There's plenty of county roads that head to the water besides the Parkway.
> 
> Ray


Thanks. Can you get to LBI from Galloway on bike? Ever mapped any of these? I checked MapMyRide but it was not so great.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> Thanks. Can you get to LBI from Galloway on bike? Ever mapped any of these? I checked MapMyRide but it was not so great.


I had forgotten how far "round the way" you need to go to avoid the Parkway down there!

Here's how I would do it. Note it's 100mi roundtrip to Barnegat Light:

Seaview Marriott to Barnegat Light

Here's a shorter ride (70mi) I've done most of this and it's pretty nice:

Seaview Marriott to Great Bay Road

Alternatively you can turn the above ride anywhere along the above route for a shorter ride. Also, for a much shorter ride I would think doing a lap around the Forsythe Wildlife Preserve would be cool.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks. Definitely going to check them out. Barnegat Light sounds great but 100 miles might make the wife a little upset on a family vacation. Then again not much more time than golf.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> Thanks. Definitely going to check them out. Barnegat Light sounds great but 100 miles might make the wife a little upset on a family vacation. Then again not much more time than golf.


Do it one way, then have the wife/family meet you at Barnegat Light (or elsewhere on LBI) for a day at the beach and a nice meal on the island. When are you going? You can swing by my house (Haven Beach, south end of the island) for shower, etc.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I was thinking of that. Then again training for a century. So who knows. 

I am going down the week after next. Thanks for the offer. 

BTW, how is the traffic and safety on the bridge in and ou of LBI? After a couple of crashes and close calls I am more safety conscious. Plus if I ruin the family vaca with a hospital trip, my bike won't be allowed on the rack back. .


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Bridge is fine for the most part. Not much of a shoulder, but the lanes are wide enough to ride just to the left side of the white line. 

Worst time for the bridge is coming ON to the island Friday night or Saturday mid-morning/early PM, and LEAVING island late Sunday afternoon. Those times you may well be going faster than the cars. Other than those times it's no worse than any other four-lane divided highway, Other than the absence of a "bail out" option of going off the road.

I'm riding from Princeton to LBI this Saturday morning.

PS - we won't be down the week you're down there, but there's a shower in the garage


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> Bridge is fine for the most part. Not much of a shoulder, but the lanes are wide enough to ride just to the left side of the white line.
> 
> Worst time for the bridge is coming ON to the island Friday night or Saturday mid-morning/early PM, and LEAVING island late Sunday afternoon. Those times you may well be going faster than the cars. Other than those times it's no worse than any other four-lane divided highway, Other than the absence of a "bail out" option of going off the road.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the route and the invite. Did not have time for the full 100 but rode into LBI and back (85 miles) in time for lunch with the family. 

Great riding in Galloway area or really Port Republic/Batso. But downright scary the closer you got to LBI. Felt like i was riding on the interstate on 72 and the bridge. People do not give much room. 

More power to you if you have the guts to do this. Just be careful.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> More power to you if you have the guts to do this. Just be careful.


Glad you had a good ride!

I did the ride from "home" home to "LBI home" on that hot Saturday, but it wasn't too bad.

The stretch on 72 from Parkway to the Island is a bit of a zoo on Saturday AM's.

:thumbsup:


----------



## dcrosenzweig (Aug 10, 2011)

Try NJbikemap.com


----------

